# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Brojevi racuna Udruge

## Mukica

evo, obavjestavamo vas da od danas RODA ima i devizni racun u *Raiffeisen Bank Austria, Zagreb*  :D   :D 




> IBAN 
> HR2824840082500007520
> 
> SWIFT
> RZBHHR2X



ostali brojevi rodinih racuna su:

*žiro racun*
2484008-1100197341

*Rodino gnijezdo*
2484008-1500111923

*Čudesne bebe*
2484008-1500131124

----------

